# What is your monitor set up?



## thevisi0nary (Sep 17, 2021)

No specific point to this poll, I am just always interested in what set up other people are using. 

I used to use 3 small 1080p monitors. Right now I'm using a single 4k 32" inch, but I plan on upgrading to a 38" or 49" ultrawide in the far future instead of doing multiple monitors again.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Sep 17, 2021)

I messed up the poll and it wont let me edit it now. Sorry =(


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 17, 2021)

Triple monitors. As I use my setup for photography and work as well, I have a fully calibrated 27" 2K screen as my main screen with my tracks, a second 1080p screen for my mixer/track manager and a 1080p laptop screen for auxiliary purposes (VST, manuals, toolbars etc.).

Although I use all three, the placement of them isn't ideal, which can result in issues with my neck. I am contemplating ditching the second 1080p screen, but that will impact my workflow in all 3 areas. It's not worth neck injury though and I'm not able to change the setup due to space constraints.

I use a 2017 Dell XPS 15 (9560) with a Dell D600 dockingstation to connect the displays.


----------



## charlieclouser (Sep 17, 2021)

I use three 32" 4k Samsung displays - left one is for my ProTools machine, center and right ones are for my Logic machine. But half the time only the center one is powered on. I also have a tv on the wall above for viewing video from the Mac Mini running VideoSync. 

Having two displays always felt weird with the big boundary right in the center, so for me it's gotta be either one or three (or five!).

I keep looking at Ultrawide displays, but I want tons of vertical pixels more than I want more width, so until there's an Ultrawide that has 2160 vertical pixels (or more), and I have a computer with a juicy enough video card to drive it, I'll stick with 4k displays. Seems like most Ultrawide displays are 1440 or so vertical pixels, and I don't want to go backwards in terms of how many tracks I can see at once. 

I tried a 43" 4k display for a minute but in my setup it was too close, and I wound up moving my head around instead of just moving my eyes. Didn't realize that would be an issue until I was sitting in front of it. If my main display was farther away, like above a console or big control surface, then a 43" would be perfect.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 17, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> I keep looking at Ultrawide displays, but I want tons of vertical pixels more than I want more width, so until there's an Ultrawide that has 2160 vertical pixels (or more), and I have a computer with a juicy enough video card to drive it, I'll stick with 4k displays. Seems like most Ultrawide displays are 1440 or so vertical pixels, and I don't want to go backwards in terms of how many tracks I can see at once.



Dell has ultrawide 40" curved 5k screens with 5120 x 2160 native resolution. (link)


----------



## chillbot (Sep 17, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> If my main display was farther away, like above a console or big control surface, then a 43" would be perfect


I have a 55" far enough away that it's absolutely perfect for me, I love it so much. So much screen space and no moving my head. And my eyesight is not what it used to be.

Where's the option for quadruple monitors? Not sure if it qualifies as they are all clones but I have 3 additional 30" clones. Because they are clones of the 55" they are rather small but it's not necessarily for working on, more for just following along. One above the mixers, one above the piano (for recording), and one in the booth.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 17, 2021)

Boring answer..iMac 27”. But it’s great and works with editing photos. I’ve always liked glossy screens more because the colors are so vivid.
In my PC days I used to have two 1440p monitors.


----------



## charlieclouser (Sep 17, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Dell has ultrawide 40" curved 5k screens with 5120 x 2160 native resolution. (link)


Now THAT I LIKE! But I don't think the video card in my 2013 Mac Pro cylinder will drive the thing. I have the top video option but it is eight years old after all. So I will wait until my next computer to make the switch.

I actually don't like curved screens because I mount mine fairly low and slanted back a bit, and curved screens really want to be perfectly vertical or else things look a bit weird to me. But it's nice to see bigger and bigger pixel counts making their way to market.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Sep 17, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Dell has ultrawide 40" curved 5k screens with 5120 x 2160 native resolution. (link)


Another option for non-curve 5K 34": 









LG 34'' Class 21:9 UltraWide® 5K2K Nano IPS LED Monitor with HDR 600 (34'' Diagonal) (34WK95U-W) | LG USA


Shop LG 34WK95U-W on the official LG.com website for the most up to date information. Buy online for delivery or in-store pick-up.




www.lg.com





I have this one for over a year and is a stunning display.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 17, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Another option for non-curve 5K 34":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't that resolution on a 34" screen tend to get a bit small? Sometimes I find 2k on my 27" to be a bit small, especially with software that doesn't scale well on high resolution, like old(er) VSTi and plug-ins.


----------



## pixelcrave (Sep 17, 2021)

Interesting thread — I currently have a two-monitor setup with 27" 4k connected to my MacBook 15 inch, with the monitor positioned right above my laptop screen (I prefer this vertical to side-by-side).

But that 27 is definitely too small for 4K, especially for my bi-focal eyes (aging. sigh). So I've been looking for a new set up. I noticed Christian Henson has a 40 something inch single monitor set up and I'm liking the simpler setup. Thinking of just getting a 40 inch 4K TV — much much cheaper than getting a monitor, but also want to be mindful not moving my head too much like @charlieclouser mentioned above (super valid point)...


----------



## rgames (Sep 17, 2021)

I think computer screens are one of those things you just have to try out. What works will depend on your setup and personal preference.

I did the widescreen 34" thing for a few years and it was OK but I switched to 32" 4k a year or so ago and much prefer that setup. I find the 4k aspect ratio works a lot better for music production. I tried a 42" 4k but it was way too big when working on a normal desk. If it's on a wall 4+ feet away it might be OK but if it's only a couple feet in front of you then you're going to be doing a lot of neck twisting.

I find resolution is less a factor than aspect ratio these days. If you get one of those 5k widescreens and adjust resolution so you are good on the vertical then you might not like the horizontal range. Likewise, if you adapt resolution so you're good on the horizontal then the vertical might feel off. That was my experience, anyway. 16:9 like in 4k or HD feels right to me.

I also did the curved monitor thing and went away from that as well - too much wasted space.

rgames


----------



## Nimrod7 (Sep 17, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Doesn't that resolution on a 34" screen tend to get a bit small?


Whatever software works with scaling is fine, for me the vast majority work except for some relics. Windows are also fine on it with scaling, Mac OS will be too.

I don’t run audio software on this, but here is how it looks


----------



## charlieclouser (Sep 17, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Another option for non-curve 5K 34":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that LG non-curved 5k display for sure. What computer + graphics card are you using it with?


----------



## Pier (Sep 17, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Whatever software works with scaling is fine, for me the vast majority work except for some relics. Windows are also fine on it with scaling, Mac OS will be too.
> 
> I don’t run audio software on this, but here is how it looks


What's that thing on the right that looks like a tablet?

Some kind of Wacom Cintiq?


----------



## Nimrod7 (Sep 17, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> I like that LG non-curved 5k display for sure. What computer + graphics card are you using it with?


It's a 9900K, 64GB Ram + RTX3090.
I was extremely lucky and got one once they first released. Now prices are beyond anything... :(


----------



## Nimrod7 (Sep 17, 2021)

Pier said:


> What's that thing on the right that looks like a tablet?
> 
> Some kind of Wacom Cintiq?


It's an XP Pen Artist Pro:





Artist 24 Pro QHD Professional Drawing Display Monitor | XPPen


XP-Pen Artist 24 Pro has a big 23.8-Inch IPS display features 2K QHD (2560 x 1440) resolution and 90% Adobe RGB color accuracy. 2 creative red dial wheels and 20 programmable shortcut keys. PA2 Battery-Free Stylus features 8192 levels of pressure senetivity, 60 degrees of tilt recognition and...



www.xp-pen.com





There is a Wacom tablet there too, serves as a mousepad! :D


----------



## Nimrod7 (Sep 17, 2021)

pixelcrave said:


> I noticed Christian Henson has a 40 something inch single monitor set up and I'm liking the simpler setup. Thinking of just getting a 40 inch 4K TV


I had a setup similar to Christian’s for over 2 years. A single 42”.
Getting the screen to eye level was a very hard on my desk. I have a feeling it's the same with Cristian's setup.
I was looking up most of time, which is not great at all.
ergonomically it didn’t worked, plus the single screen was requiring a lot of window management, moving plugins, the mixer, switching screen sets.

I ended up getting a second monitor at lower level, which is the main monitor now, and I am very happy with this setup.


----------



## digitallysane (Sep 18, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> I don’t run audio software on this, but here is how it looks


Good to see another Houdini fellow around.


----------



## mscp (Sep 18, 2021)

I don't fancy multi monitor setups unless I'm working somewhere else. Too much visual pollution for me. Also, when I had 3-4 monitors around me, I felt like the cheesier version of Neo looking for the white rabbit.

This is what I'm mostly comfortable with:

1. 32" 4k monitor where I can populate 3 virtual desktops with DAW-related windows. It takes a split of a second to switch virtual desktops with my trackball.
2. 55" 4k TV on the back to watch the sync'd picture.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 18, 2021)

Currently using a MbP 13 inch screen (!)
The plan is to get a 27/32 single screen, mounted looow on the desktop. I can't stand looking upwards - the ergonomics of many commercial "composer desks" are really questionable in that regard..

While we're at it...is 32 inches the "sweet spot" for a 4k resolution? All thoughts welcome.


----------



## mscp (Sep 18, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> While we're at it...is 32 inches the "sweet spot" for a 4k resolution? All thoughts welcome.


Yes.


----------



## wcreed51 (Sep 19, 2021)

I'd say 40-43" is the sweet spot.

Of course, you could always go big!








AUO's Announced 85-Inch, 240-Hz, 4K Panel Is Exciting, but Might Lack a Place in Current Homes


Fast, Big, Furious, and far ahead of the curve.




www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Wedge (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm running dual 27" monitors side by side on my desk and a few feet away I've got a 60" 4k screen on the side.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 19, 2021)

I run dual 27” monitors when programming, and a single AOC 12” USB 3 powered monitor for live performance.

I run a hands free live rig where the only need for a monitor is to boot up and shut down via QWERTY/Mouse.

But dual screens allows me to run a clutter free programming environment where the mixer automations have a separate view from the VSTi GUIs.

All done on an AMD APU and also an Intel i7 w/ built in GFX.


----------



## yves (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm looking into the Sound Anchor's LCD2 video stand that can accommodate up to 38 inch screens . I use a 2014 MBP 15 inch at the moment . Does anyone uses the Sound Anchor stands ? Any suggestions for a monitor that runs HDMI that would complement a MBP setup that would be around that size ? 

Thanks !


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 19, 2021)

I just saw a video of a 32:9 super ultra wide where it has several inputs for different sources and you can set up the scren to be split into 3 and each one a different source. 
Anyone doing this?


----------



## cqd (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm running two 32in and they're almost too big..27 would have been fine..


----------



## colony nofi (Sep 19, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> Now THAT I LIKE! But I don't think the video card in my 2013 Mac Pro cylinder will drive the thing. I have the top video option but it is eight years old after all. So I will wait until my next computer to make the switch.
> 
> I actually don't like curved screens because I mount mine fairly low and slanted back a bit, and curved screens really want to be perfectly vertical or else things look a bit weird to me. But it's nice to see bigger and bigger pixel counts making their way to market.


As it happens, I'm using the 40" Dell 5k2k monitor for my little work from home setup during covid lockdown.
I have it setup to run 4k2k (left of the monitor) from my mac pro trash can (who's graphics card is dying eeeek!) and the right 1k2k space for a m1 mini which I'm using for controlling remote mixing / streaming. When that's not running, I run it as a "second monitor" for the trash can, and just put meters / anything I find I want permanently on the screen. The very old 27" up top is for pictures running out of a blackmagic box.

The 1920x1080 vertical monitor on the right is also being used for the remote work - it has the UI for client chat etc.

The room has no acoustic treatment which I'm finding really hard. Little kh80 neuman monitors are excellent (and their DSP suprisingly good when paired with the 750 sub) but 80+% of the time im on headphones. Its all in my bubs room... (!!!) - fun being right next to the change table hey.

Anyway - the 5k2k monitor is the best monitor I've ever used for composition productivity. We have the 49" 5kx1.44k at work in a mix room, and its fine. Great for that room (can be low and fits center speaker nicely above it and below the large TV!) But for composition, its too wide I think.

I use a 43" 4k in my main writing studio. Its cool, but the 5k2k is better for me ergonomically - even *with* the 4k2k limitation of the mac pro trash can graphics cards.


----------



## colony nofi (Sep 19, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> I just saw a video of a 32:9 super ultra wide where it has several inputs for different sources and you can set up the scren to be split into 3 and each one a different source.
> Anyone doing this?


Excuse the mess and temporary table - building is being done - but this is the 49" 32:9. It acts as a two screens to the trash can's controlling it. I'll have to look into it being 3 sceens. I think the engineer would LOVE that over the current 2.


----------



## juliandoe (Sep 20, 2021)

I used to work in a triple monitor environment, (Arrangement, mixer, utilities/plugins). 
Then I moved into a 3sqm bedroom and I switched to a single 24 monitor.
being an apple/logic user I'm planning to upgrade soon to the silicon computers but most of them have only 1 external monitor option so I believe I will stick to this solution maybe upgrading to a bigger size one.


----------



## mercury (Jul 20, 2022)

Nimrod7 said:


> I had a setup similar to Christian’s for over 2 years. A single 42”.
> Getting the screen to eye level was a very hard on my desk. I have a feeling it's the same with Cristian's setup.
> I was looking up most of time, which is not great at all.
> ergonomically it didn’t worked, plus the single screen was requiring a lot of window management, moving plugins, the mixer, switching screen sets.
> ...


What size is the lower level second monitor? Great set up.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jul 20, 2022)

mercury said:


> What size is the lower level second monitor? Great set up.


It's a 27", works quite well for this type of setup. A larger one will consume more desk space, and the faders need to move further away, and a smaller one will be a torture to my (aged) eyes.


----------



## Ben E (Jul 20, 2022)

New Mac Studio hooked up to two Samsung 32" 4K monitors. But the right monitor is flashing. The left monitor is connected via the HDMI port. Right montor uses an HDMI-to-Thunderbolt adapter. Anyone know why the right monitor is flashing?


----------



## mercury (Jul 21, 2022)

Nimrod7 said:


> It's a 27", works quite well for this type of setup. A larger one will consume more desk space, and the faders need to move further away, and a smaller one will be a torture to my (aged) eyes.


Nice. It does work well indeed, what’s supporting the 27”, it’s not leaning there is it!


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jul 21, 2022)

mercury said:


> Nice. It does work well indeed, what’s supporting the 27”, it’s not leaning there is it!


That one:


----------



## ZeroZero (Jul 22, 2022)

I run two HD 49" Budget TVs. I love it! I get to have about six feet of screen real estate just on top of my keyboard. If I upgraded I would do the same in 8k.


----------



## webs (Jul 24, 2022)

Anybody tried putting two 27" curved monitors side-by-side as a dual-monitor setup for audio? 
Too weird? Too curved?


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jul 24, 2022)

webs said:


> Anybody tried putting two 27" curved monitors side-by-side as a dual-monitor setup for audio?
> Too weird? Too curved?


The Weird and the Curved 2: 2 weird 2 curved


----------



## weeeeve (Jul 24, 2022)

I'm using a 34" as my main monitor. My laptop is on a stand above and behind the main monitor as my video display. Very happy with this setup.

Steven


----------



## sathyva (Jul 25, 2022)

chillbot said:


> I have a 55" far enough away that it's absolutely perfect for me, I love it so much. So much screen space and no moving my head. And my eyesight is not what it used to be.
> 
> Where's the option for quadruple monitors? Not sure if it qualifies as they are all clones but I have 3 additional 30" clones. Because they are clones of the 55" they are rather small but it's not necessarily for working on, more for just following along. One above the mixers, one above the piano (for recording), and one in the booth.


Which 55 do you have ? I also plan to buy a 55 as my eyesight is pretty bad…
thanks


----------

